
A Father is Charged With Murder for Accidental Drowning of His Daughter - dsr12
https://theintercept.com/2018/09/09/wendell-lindsey-murder-drowning-forensic-science/
======
ColinWright
Actual title:

 _A Father Took His 10-Year-Old Fishing. She Fell in the Water and Drowned. It
Was a Tragic Accident — Then He Was Charged With Murder._

It's another long-form story/article about a potential miscarriage of justice.

 _Edit: I wrote that when the title was simply "D" \- it's since been
changed._

